# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wicke (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wicke

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Iepenplein, Amsterdam

Adres: Iepenplein 84-Sous, Amsterdam

Website: www.iepenplein.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wicke*

----------

